# Freelance contract?



## rjengineer (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi there, I'm new to the boards.

I'm a professional electrical engineer in Denver Colorado and I'm going to launch full-time into freelance engineering work within the next month. I'm looking to see if anyone has a sample of a freelance contract that you could share with me? Also, I would be interested in any suggestions anyone has regarding contracts (perhaps any warnings? or any mistakes I might learn from?).

Thanks for your time.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 2, 2008)

I do not have any to share, but I know that NSPE has boilerplate contracts available for purchase. Go to their website and click on Shop NSPE then click on Contract Documents. I wouldn't consider them cheap, but maybe cheaper than hiring an attorney to draft them.


----------

